# Fed up of waiting



## Loski83

Just having a grumpy night probably just cause :witch: is here, been dreaming/ trying to get a child for seven years now and everyone I know has had children and it's annoying. Not that I can have my own child now but would like to give social worker a kick up the arce!! (he's lovely really don't think we could of getting a better one). He's here in the morning and would love to get proper panel dates of him not a chance though all we get told is may or June he may as well be saying 2012 or 2013 lol. Rant over sorry


----------



## sopho

dont give up :-0 xxxxxxx


----------



## Loski83

Thanks not going to give up just gets hard waiting x


----------

